# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  روز اول دانشگاه

## KingMehdi79

با تجربه ها از خاطره روز اول دانشگاه شون بگن

----------


## KingMehdi79

> با تجربه ها از خاطره روز اول دانشگاه شون بگن


کسی دانشگاه نرفته

----------


## asalshah

_وای من چی بپوشم؟_

----------

